# Minha Linguagem de programação preferida.

## MetalGod

Saber o que o pessoal programa   :Laughing: 

----------

## Matheus Villela

Eu votei em ruby, programei muito pouco em ruby, pouco em python também, mas ambas as linguagens eu gostei bastante do pouco que vi, espero programar mais com elas em breve.

Mas eu gosto de C também  :Smile:  e foi com C++ e Pascal que aprendi OO  :Wink: 

----------

## errado

A única vez que programei pra valer (?) foi quando ainda usava windows: brincando com dll's e dialogs criando scripts para mIRC  :Laughing:   :Embarassed: 

Atualmente eu brinco com Python + PyQT, mas é só para "manter" o conhecimento, nada muito além de design de interfaces e interação direta com o SO.

Efim, sou uma droga programando, mas minha linguagem favorita é Python   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sodki

LISP.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MetalGod

Neste momento nas aulas programo em fortran 90, matlab/octave (se e' que se pode chamar linguagem de programação) e um pouco de python. Em casa e' C, Bash, python e agora C#(mono). Começei a brincar com GTK+-2 e vou ver se faço qualquer coisa de interessante brevemente qd tiver tempo livre. ruby ainda gostava de aprender um dia destes mas C# agora e' que me deixou realizado em termos de programação.

----------

## To

Sou old school mesmo, programo em C e afins tipo PHP (embora tenha uma pinçeladas de C++).

Tó

----------

## xef

Eu gosto do java, muito simples de usar e excelente documentação, para além de ser multiplataforma.

Se tivesse que escolher uma linguagem para usar numa empresa era a que escolhia. É uma pena que as empresas não pensem assim e achem que o que é da microsoft é que é bom...

----------

## MetalGod

java e' leeennnnnttttooooo   :Embarassed: 

----------

## joaoemanuel1981

Gosto do C++, mas como gosto de programar estou aberto a fazer experiências com outras linguagens.

----------

## AngusYoung

Bom, não é uma, mas 2! C e C++, para mim, são imbatíveis  :Smile: 

----------

## joaoemanuel1981

 *joaoemanuel1981 wrote:*   

> Gosto do C++, mas como gosto de programar estou aberto a fazer experiencias com outras linguagens.

 

So me corrigindo gosto da C++ e nao do C++, ja visto que esta sendo uma referencia a linguagem C++.

----------

## mahound

E as linguagens mais alto nível?

Falta o LISP, o Prolog, o ML, o haskell...

(o brainfuck  :Wink: ?)

Eu gosto de muito de C++, bem usado, sem hibridismos desnecessários. Também gosto de Java, acho que é o paradigma do momento... os C# e J# são cópias, acho que até podem ser porreiros para alguns nichos, mas não os acho muito "universais".

Para a diversão, LISP e Prolog...

----------

## baldeante

Logo vi que não ia ver o Pascal por aqui .....

Lamentavelmente foi a unica linguagem em que tive um prof. de jeito o prof. de C não sabia ensinar qualquer coisa mandava ver na ajuda nesse ano só aprendi a usar a ajuda do Turbo C.

Ainda me lembro de qualquer coisa de C mas sempre que preciso programar ou é Pascal ou é Delphi, estou com preguica de aprender C actualmente .....   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Operador Nabla

Atualmente, tenho me dedicado mais à linguagem Python por causa do Portage e do pacote NablaTools que eu estou (a passos de tartaruga) desenvolvendo. No entanto, não escondo minha grande simpatia e entusiasmo por Java.

Concordo com alguns críticos que dizem que a linguagem Java é meio "intragável", mas com certeza a plataforma de desenvolvimento Java é excelente! E é exatamente por isso que eu aprecio os projetos de implementação de linguagens alternativas para a plataforma Java, como Jython e Groovy.

----------

## xef

 *mahound wrote:*   

> E as linguagens mais alto nível?
> 
> Falta o LISP, o Prolog, o ML, o haskell...
> 
> (o brainfuck ?)
> ...

 

Ao nivel mais alto gostei do erlang. Mas não sei se alguma vez na vida vou ter algum problema que possa ser resolvido com essa linguagem. Mas é uma das linguagens com que gostava de trabalhar um dia.

----------

## MetalGod

Se pudesse dava outro voto para o ruby... e' realmente muito boa.

----------

## atf

Só que linguagem não é questão de gosto mas de eficácia e eficiência. Para cada caso deverá ser escolhida a mais apropriada e não a que o programador gosta mais.

Duas correções na enquete:

1 - faltou a mãe de todas - "assembler"

2 - "C++" é apenas uma extensão de sintaxe do compilador "C" para facilitar a codificação de "objetos". O correto seria "C/C++" ou somente "C".

----------

## humpback

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> java e' leeennnnnttttooooo  

 

Eu votei no ruby, estou a gostar mesmo da linguagem. Mas tinha de o dizer. Java não é lento. Interfaces graficas em Java são lentas, mas ai a culpa é do toolkit grafico.

Se procurares encontras algunspapers sobre High Performance Computing utilizando Java e vez que não é tão mais lento do que o mesmo codigo em C (em alguns casos muito particulares o Java pode até ser mais rapido).

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Boas.

Para os interessados, informo que votei no Java e confesso que estou espantado por ter tantos votos. Escolhi o Java por uma razão muito simples - de todas as linguagens que conheco, e são algumas, para mim a que tem a melhor sintaxe e a melhor fundação teórica, é o Java.

Também gosto de PERL e PHP para administração/web e manipulação de strings/regex. Como alguém já disse, o LISP é único - não será a linguagem mais útil do mundo, mas a programação funcional e as closures são doutro mundo. O Prolog também é sui generis - definir cláusulas em vez de controlar a usa aplicação, é um desafio interessante.

Não sou programador e ainda não conheço nem Python, nem Ruby. Mas já brinquei com ASM86, Pascal, Modula-2, C, C++, LISP, Prolog, Java, Perl, PHP e BASH.

----------

## GothicKnight

Adoro C, C++ praticamente desde que nasci, agora estou a aprender as maravilhas do python. Ruby será certamente a proxima.

  Java sempre será o parente pobre do C, eu ja programei (e pelos vistos terei de voltar a programar) em JAVA e tirando a parte de ser multi plataforma, não é uma linguagem que me atraia muito. É certo que nao conheço os cantos todos à casa, mas pelo que vi não destrona o C++ na minha votação.

----------

## MetalGod

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

> Boas.
> 
> Para os interessados, informo que votei no Java e confesso que estou espantado por ter tantos votos. Escolhi o Java por uma razão muito simples - de todas as linguagens que conheco, e são algumas, para mim a que tem a melhor sintaxe e a melhor fundação teórica, é o Java.

 

Sem duvida que Java é muito bonita a nivel de sintaxe, funcionalidade e produtividade. Mas hoje existe uma linguagem prima que e' o C# que na minha opiniao é das linguagens mais bem feitas ate hoje (nao estou a falar da plataforma dotnet) e esta tira muito do sumo do JAVA e completa a familia do "C". Como dizia o HumpBack Java tem toolkits muito lentos o que nao acontece tanto com C#. A Nivel de bibliotecas e documentação ambas são muito completas.

A Nivel do scripting language python e ruby são sem duvida as mais poderosas porque ninguem hoje tem grandes motivos para usar LISP.

Quanto ao Perl é sem duvida muito poderoso e rapido mas é na minha opinião uma linguagem que não é muito amigavel em termos de sintaxe para quem vem do C e afins.

O bom ou mau do C é que é demasiado piquinhas e exigente que herdou do assembly.

----------

